# Taking Bunnies Outside



## avarocks (Nov 21, 2010)

I live in Ontario Canada where the temperatures are all over the place. We're headed towards winter now so it's getting quite cool. Milo doesn't live outdoors and won't be doing so. It would be just for periods of time and then back in. He's a lop ear, if that makes any difference. He's full grown. I have not had him outdoors as it's been cold or rainy. I know I can take the guinea pigs out only in very nice weather, but a bunny is probably quite different. What kind of temps can they handle? I read by searching that going from cold to warm or vice versa isn't a very good idea. So far he's been kept indoors. I see pictures of bunnies playing on the snow, so I wasn't too sure. He is apparently harness trained although I have to purchase one for him yet. I was waiting because of the icky weather making it's way here before too long. Anything I should know would be great! So far he's been kept indoors.

Sarah


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 21, 2010)

Bunnies can handle cold temperature better than hot. I plan to take my girl out to see snow too, as it her very first time seeing snow. As long as it's just a period of time, taking them out for a walk on snow shouldn't do any harms. Although my girl doesn't like harness at all. So we will buy fences and make her a walking space outside.


----------



## avarocks (Nov 21, 2010)

I won't be taking him out when it's extremely hot/humid, just when there's a nice breeze or in early evening or something. That's what I do with the guinea pigs. But I couldn't take the guineas out in the snow, they wouldn't survive. As for taking Milo I'm only talking, like, half hour at a time anyway (this mommy hates to be cold!) He's a year and a half old I just want to take him outside safely. If he can safely enjoy the snow when it comes I'd like to let him!


----------



## sparney (Nov 21, 2010)

my rabbit lives outside, and i know it gets colder in canada than in the Uk.
but barney runs around in the snow and is always perfectly fine!
if you do keep them outside for a while, give them a really thick bed to help, but they do have winter coats that help to keep them warm.


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Nov 21, 2010)

I was actually wondering the same thing. Since we have space outside now for a run, I was wondering if it would make sense to make a run for my bunny for her to play outside during the day. I am glad to know that I can go ahead with the run and let her outside for some fresh air. She is lionhead and has a little bit thicker fur, so I was sure she wouldn't get TOO cold. Just worried how long. Good to know she can go out.


----------



## butsy (Nov 21, 2010)

i want to do that with butsy to !! im not sure she would enjoy it because she is used to being warm then a sudden temp. change?? hopefully someone with experience will come along. i live in nb canada, and yesterday was our first snow. i got a big container, filled it with snow and brought the snow to her inside it was so cute, she was digging in it and eating A LOT  i loved seing itttt .


----------



## avarocks (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm just going to harness him for 1/2 hour at a time. I live in an apartment building, but I'm up on the second floor with no balcony. That means mommy has to go out with him. I figure 1/2 hour on the harness when I can stand the temps should do him good. I have to wait a couple more weeks before I can buy him a harness. I think that's good because his environment and routine is still new to him. By then things should be a little more familiar and I can introduce something new...outside!


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Nov 22, 2010)

I think a half hour on the harness is a great idea


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 22, 2010)

Hmmm, I'm don't think taking a bunny that is used to a toasty, warm house out into very cold weather would be such a good idea. Sudden changes in temps can be very hard on them. Rabbits that live outside in those cold temps grow very thick coats and are used to it. So a bunny brought from warm to cold wouldn't have that.

I'd say just a few minutes to start with, and make sure he doesn't get wet as this could very well make him sick. Also when you bring him back in, dry him off well with a towel.


----------



## avarocks (Nov 22, 2010)

I think you are probably right. I could just keep him indoors till spring and then do what I do with the guinea pigs and just bring him out in nice weather. The guinea pigs don't go out either but they wouldn't survive it. Milo will be primarily indoors with periods of time outside when weather permits. I won't put him through unnecessary stress or harm...I respect the opinion and I'm glad I waited for several responses. I think I have made my decision...Milo will remain indoors until the weather changes for the better and he can enjoy the warm sunshine!


----------



## butsy (Nov 22, 2010)

good point ! so will butsy  but maybe try what i did, bring the snow to him


----------



## Suz (Nov 22, 2010)

I do just the opposite. Muppet is an outdoor rabbit who comes inside to exercise. But now that it is getting cold out, I don't think I'll be able to really do that anymore. If the temp outside gets above 50 f, then I bring her in to exercise. But any lower and I just leave her outside because I don't want the big temp change to get her sick or anything.
She has a harness, so maybe I'll try to exercise her in the snow, but she doesn't really move around anyhow. She likes to be a lump.


----------



## Suz (Nov 23, 2010)

FYI - It was 8 degrees (f) this morning when I woke up. So I woke up and looked outside right away towards the hutch. What I found was a big fluffy bunny out in her wire enclosure doing binkies and bopping her head around. This bunny loves cold! I figured she would be all huddled up inside her "house" burrowed in the hay! 

Although she is a flemmie and probably more hardy than the little fancy breeds


----------



## avarocks (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't have a yard of my own for Milo to live outdoors...just the back yard of my apartment building, shared by all tenants, including children, dogs, etc. I wouldn't even be permitted to leave him out there. I'd rather him inside with me anyway where I can always have my eye on him and his safety. If the weather warms up at all certainly he'll go out but I agree with the one comment the sudden change will probably be a shock to him. However I just may bring some snow inside to him, when it comes. We haven't had it here yet but when we do I will certainly consider that!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Nov 26, 2010)

If I had a rabbit living inside, that does NOT have a winter coat, I would NOT take it outside. Yes they do better in cold, but thats because outdoor rabbits properly blow their coats as the seasons change. A rabbit that is not used to this, but used to the constant temperature inside, is not prepared for outside. 

I wouldn't do it. I doubt they care that much for being in the snow.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 26, 2010)

We've been looking for a harness, but the ones at Petco for bunnies were ridiculously small and the same over in the cat aisle. We're gonna take her back next week and look in the dog supplies--didn't think of it till we were on our way home. She's a 17 pound Checkered Giant--not the typical demographic they keep stocked for.


----------

